# grandes écoles (grande école)



## bulle2073

Hola!
Les Grandes Ecoles se puede traducir literalmente?


----------



## jprr

bulle2073 said:


> Hola!
> Les Grandes Ecoles se puede traducir literalmente?


Bonjour,
En dehors d'un contexte *franco français* ce concept n'a *aucun sens* !
et pourtant tous ces gens là survivent 
Il existe des standards internationaux en termes de formation(s) universitaire(s) beaucoup plus explicatifs.
Un avis.
Question c'est quoi une "petite" école? ... la maternelle?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo dejaría "Les Grandes Écoles" en francés, añadiendo su traducción o una explicación entre paréntesis.
Ver aquí: http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:rclaXA5fMDkJ:www.worldstudent.com/esp/exterior/francia/2c.shtml+%22Les+Grandes+%C3%89coles%22+espa%C3%B1ol&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr y aquí: http://www.google.es/search?sourcei...H_esES283ES283&q="Les+Grandes+Écoles"+español


----------



## Tina.Irun

> jprr;6388369]Bonjour,
> En dehors d'un contexte *franco français* ce concept n'a *aucun sens* !
> et pourtant tous ces gens là survivent


 
Tiene razón jprr, es sólo para unos pocos.
Su objetivo es preparar a la élite del país y no depende de "L'Éducation Nationale".
Para acceder a ellas hay que superar unas pruebas muy duras, con unas clases preparatorias ("prépas") para facilitar la entrada
(dos años de formación previos al ingreso en las "Grandes Écoles").


----------



## bulle2073

C'est vrai que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, je m'en rends compte, mais pour mon concours les règles sont strictes: il faut tout traduire!
Peut etre généraliser un peu plus et mettre Universidades, même si je suis très peu convaincue!
Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> bulle2073 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, je m'en rends compte, mais pour mon concours les règles sont strictes: il faut tout traduire!
> Peut etre généraliser un peu plus et mettre Universidades, même si je suis très peu convaincue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebonjour:
> Je te propose de mettre : "Les Grandes Écoles" ("Las Grandes Escuelas").
> http://www.google.es/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22Les+Grandes+%c3%89coles%22+espa%c3%b1ol
Click to expand...


----------



## blink05

Dans mon dernier CV en espagnol (qui a fini par m'obtenir un stage) j'ai mis directement le nom de mon Ecole en France, et "Escuela de Ingeniería". Je n'ai pas pris la peine d'expliquer le concept de Grande Ecole. Je pense que jamais personne ne va comprendre si tu mets "Gran Escuela", et qu'expliquer le concept prendrait énormément de place.

Dans mon CV en France je mets le nom de mon université au Chili, mais je mets aussi "Ecole d'ingénierie" et je spécifie que les cours préparatoires étaient incorporés, pour qu'on fasse la différence avec la fac. Je m'adapte au système du pays pour me faire comprendre.. C'est cela que je te conseillerais. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Tina Iglesias said:


> élite del país


Pues... eso: _escuelas de élite_  (Pero solo si hay que traducir a toda costa, yo tampoco lo haría)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marrodil

en francia están la universidad y les "Grandes écoles", esta última esta mejor considerada y tiene más difícil acceso ya que después de la selectividad tienes que hacer 2 años (continuación de los estudios de bachillerato, especializado) en los que al final tienes un concurso que te selecciona para estas escuelas. En españa no tenemos el equivalente pero supongo que con el renombre de la escuela en el CV se dará a entender que ha estado en una buena escuela.

Suelen ser para ingenieros y en español podría equivaler a " Universidad Politécnica"


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

Personalmente ninguna traducción de Grandes Ecoles me satisface. 
Te recomendaría en todo caso que traduzcas el nombre/siglas de tu Grande Ecole al Español (IEP, ENA, EC, SANTAR, HEC, INSA...).

Nos vemos


----------



## Marrodil

Es lo que he dicho yo y lo que opino. Como estas escuelas ser conocidas será suficiente con que, en el CV, pongas el nombre de la escuela (y si no la conocen que busquen!!) por ejemplo l'INSA de Lyon es muy conocida y sólo con el renombre ya le estás dando valor a que sea una "Grande école". Pero en ningún caso traducir literalmente.


----------



## jprr

bulle2073 said:


> C'est vrai que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, je m'en rends compte, mais pour mon concours les règles sont strictes: il faut tout traduire!
> Peut etre généraliser un peu plus et mettre Universidades, même si je suis très peu convaincue!
> Merci de vos réponses!


Tout traduire d'accord! mais pour que le récepteur puisse comprendre! ce qui n'est généralement pas le cas pour ce fichu système de "grandes écoles" pour la plupart des non français ( y compris francophones, s'ils ne sont pas spécialistes ! )
Mon expérience (35 ans d'orientation quand même) m'a appris qu'en termes de systèmes éducatifs, soit on s'en tient à une généralité raisonnablement explicative, soit on écrit un traité, les systèmes éducatifs ayant chacun leur économie interne... En plus on est totalement dans les idées reçues, que seules des études n'ayant pas leur place dans une note de bas de page peuvent nuancer. (Ex ... les grandes écoles c'est selectif .... ben au total moins que l'université...qui selectionne chaque année.)

Le cadre de référence LMD n'est peut-être pas parfait, mais a de grands mérites... celui d'admettre que des systèmes pédagogiques différents peuvent être également bons et respectables.
L'attitude de blink me paraît totalement raisonnable.... et oui, traduire les sigles ...


----------



## yserien

Creo que "les grandes écoles" en el sentido de superuniversidades (perdón por el término bárbaro) no existen en España. Yo en un CV lo dejaría en francés, eso sí, citano el nombre de la escuela en cuestión, tal como ya se ha dicho aquí.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En todas las páginas oficiales de universidades españolas, embajadas y demás la tendencia es no traducirlo, o traducirlo literalmente (grandes escuelas) y poner entre paréntesis Grandes Écoles.

Dejo aquí sólo un ejemplo de lo encontrado, un informe de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid:
http://www.ucm.es/info/ccfis/eufis_rev.pdf

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Matamoscas

Pour jprr:  Question c'est quoi une "petite" école? ... la maternelle? 

une petite école serait une école qui n'est pas la mienne.


----------



## bulle2073

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses en fait pour tout vous dire, je prépare le Capes et c'est un exercice de version que je dois rendre qui me pose problème: voici la phrase exacte:
 "Etre sorti premier d'une grande école, tu peux le demander à ton frère, cela vous accompagne pendant toute la vie: partout où l'on se présente ensuite, on est sûr d'être considéré."


----------



## cacolazatchok

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

Bonjour, comment traduiriez vous "classe préparatoire littéraire aux grandes écoles"? Merci beaucoup!

2º mensaje:
Je pensais traduire par  "curso preparatorio en literatura para el ingreso en las grandes escuelas literarias"? Ce qui m'embête en fait c'est le "curso en literatura" parce que l'on fait de tout en classe préparatoire: de l'anglais, de l'histoire, du grec ancien, de la philosophie etc.... du coup je ne suis pas sûre que cela reflète vraiment la densité des études.....


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir, cacolazatchok,
Bonsoir à tous.

Peut-être que ma proposition aura un tour un peu désuet, mais il me semble que le terme "_*d'humanités*_", traduit pour "*humanidades*" pourrait convenir ici.

pl. Rama del conocimiento que incluye la historia, la literatura, las lenguas clásicas y modernas y el arte, entre otras disciplinas caracterizadas por no tener una aplicación práctica inmediata.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/humanidad

Bien à vous.

Josiane


----------



## cacolazatchok

Effectivement c'est tout à fait l'idée... mais le terme "humanidades" est-il aussi peu usité qu'en francais ou peut-il convenir sur un CV?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Humanidades : c'est la branche Littéraire, c'est sa dénomination en Espagne. On ne saurait pas le dire autrement. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cacolazatchok

Merci mille fois!


----------



## merquiades

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Hola, buenas noches,

Busco la mejor traducción posible para "Grande École", digamos para los que no están familiarizados con el sistema que es una universidad privada francesa de gran prestigio, más que la universidad.  Puede ser de comercio, de ingenería, o de otras tantas especialidades.  Se dice que los que salen diplomados de dichas "Grandes Écoles" tienen los mejores puestos.
"Escuela superior" no me convence,  tampoco "centro de estudios universitario", si busco un término más altisonante.  
Me extraña no haber encontrado ningún otro hilo al respecto, si los hay ruego me los comuniquéis.  La verdad es que no tengo ningún contexto fijo, sólo el de un currículum vitae.  Sólo se me ocurre lo que ya he escrito...  Grande École de commerce, d'ingénieur (Escuela superior de empresariales, de ingeniería de renombre)
Gracias por vuestras sugerencias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En efecto, no hay hilo sobre _grande école_ pero He unido los hilos. Martine (Mod...) la respuesta de Gévy aquí vale para todas las "grandes écoles":


Gévy said:


> Yo no lo traduciría, dejaría el nombre en francés y pondría nota explicativa al pie de página.



Sin embargo espera otras respuestas/confirmación.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Podría traducirse, por ejemplo, por " Escuelas privadas de élite de Educación Superior" pero es necesario explicar de qué tipo de escuela se trata:





> *Las "grandes écoles" son escuelas no universitarias que otorgan diplomas muy prestigiosos*. El acceso a las mismas se realiza tras pasar uno o dos años de preparación para una prueba de acceso muy selectiva. La mayoría de estas escuelas mantienen estrechos lazos con el mundo empresarial.





> También se pueden definir como:  "*Intitutos de Educación Superior e Investigación independientes a las universidades,* pero asociadas para desarrollar modelos alternativos que se apliquen directamente en las empresas del entorno global actual."






Lo que está claro es que no se pueden definir con dos palabras.


----------



## Marie3933

otra cosa : existe un mito a propósito de las "grandes écoles" (sobre todo, por lo difícil que es acceder a ellas - concurso y/o expediente + entrevista - , los años de _prépa_, el ritmo y trabajo exigidos...), pero :

1) no todas son iguales de "prestigiosas" ; para mucha gente, la voz "grande école" evoca unas cuantas escuelas de mucho prestigio como "X" (Polytechnique), l'ENA (École nationale d'administration) o l'ENS Cachan (Normale sup); pero al lado de dichos establecimientos existe una amplia variedad de escuelas que también se llaman "grandes écoles" (existe un ranking).

2) las grandes écoles, para muchas formaciones, especialmente en ingeniería, son la única vía, el único sitio donde formarse. Las universidades no organizan dichas enseñanzas.

-> Hay que relativizar (y en la traducción, no pondría sistemáticamente "de élite", porque no todas lo son).
Edit: Para los que quieren traducir a toda costa, se podría decir "establecimiento de enseñanza superior" o "escuela superior".


----------



## GURB

> Para los que quieren traducir a toda costa, se podría decir "establecimiento de enseñanza superior" o "escuela superior".


Je pencherais plutôt pour un type d'institution très espagnole: el*  colegio mayor.*


----------



## Marie3933

Cuidado, Gurb. Por aquí, en España, un "colegio mayor" es una residencia de estudiantes.


----------



## GURB

Hola
 le sens moderne m'avait échappé. Merci d'avoir rectifié.
Bon dimanche.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Muchas gracias por todas vuestras ideas y explicaciones.  A mí también se me había ocurrido lo de "colegio mayor" pero lo descarté.  Es cierto que puede tener algunas de las características de "élite" que tiene "grande école", y etimologícamente los dos términos se acercan bastante, pero como dices Marie, normalmente se refiere a la residencia de los estudiantes... algo como un "internat" en Francia.  Pero es cierto que en los casos que conozco aquí la mayor parte de los estudiantes viven muy cerca de la "grande école" en residencias.


----------



## elias53

He puesto *grandes escuelas francesas* en google y salen millones de resultados en infinidad de páginas diferentes hablando de* grandes escuelas* sin ningún problema ,y la verdad que se entiende perfectamente a qué se refiere la denominación.


----------

